# What's in a name....



## CrystalMoon (May 31, 2011)

Ohhhh I just had to share this with you, Kiddies....
Was helping ex set up his new computer(want him to find new lady friend, he is only slightly used and maybe a little damaged LOL)
was looking through the destructions and found the name of the regulations manager for the company. His name isssssssss wait for it............

Easy Lai........... Haaaahhhh haaahhhhh ha ha ha I am in hysterics :lol:

Soooooooo what other down right funny names has any one else found or heard of?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 31, 2011)

went to school with a guy called wayne kerr


----------



## shell477 (May 31, 2011)

I once worked with a girl called diana young. We just referred to her as Di. had a conversationg with her superior one day:

me: hey dave, whats Di's last name?

Dave: Young, and i wish she would!

( i dont think they liked each other :0)


----------



## Travisty (May 31, 2011)

I went to school with a bloke called Michael Hunt who prefered Mike and was called to the office one day as Mike Hunt


----------



## harley0402 (May 31, 2011)

i knew a boy at school called Ben Dover


----------



## Travisty (May 31, 2011)

You have to wonder what some parents are thinking when naming their children


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 31, 2011)

I had a phone call from a a guy named Peng Wan once....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 31, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> I had a phone call from a a guy named Peng Wan once....



hahaha!


----------



## ekipkcorb (May 31, 2011)

mates names dusty rhodes and a had a girl that went to my school called ivana ho


----------



## welchy94 (May 31, 2011)

a guy in brisban broncos is called gay guy and another called gilet??


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 31, 2011)

Travisty said:


> You have to wonder what some parents are thinking when naming their children


 
when we named our daughter that was a major concern to us. perhaps both hubby and i had been picked on too much. we couldnt think of anything bad that could come out of matilda. she gets called tilda and tilly and thats about it....


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 31, 2011)

worked for an insurance company once and a customer's lasty name was Myfanny.


----------



## shell477 (May 31, 2011)

parents think its funny. should need a license to breed...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 31, 2011)

welchy94 said:


> a guy in brisban broncos is called gay guy and another called gilet??


 
every time i hear the commentator say gay guy i crack up. hubby now thinks i enjoy watching the footy


----------



## AM Pythons (May 31, 2011)

i had a science teacher at school called 'Kitty Hunt' we just called her 'miss kunt' right to her face, she never did a thing about it...lol..


----------



## Defective (May 31, 2011)

at my work i see som extrodinary last names; i'm an NCIS freak and so when i saw the last name 'Gibbs' i started looking for 'leroy jethro' and his wife 'kelly' but didn't find them, theres a cote, a dinozzo, a palmer, a mallard, a shuto ohh and a Mcgee!!!


----------



## XKiller (May 31, 2011)

A lady who works at my local councils name is ramya anil..


----------



## SteveNT (May 31, 2011)

A good mate when I was young was named Robin Banks. Mr & Mrs Banks never failed to get a laugh out of it but the coppers got real sheety when we were in trouble (Dont get smart with me matey! What's yer real name?)


----------



## Red-Ink (May 31, 2011)

I worked with a guy by the name of Hardik Ramandeep.


----------



## Waterrat (May 31, 2011)

"My name is Michael Mouse, that's on my driver's licence officer .... but you can call me Micky".


----------



## shellfisch (May 31, 2011)

When I was working as a Pharmacy Dispense Tech, a script came in from a Dr Ronald McDonald....at least he wasn't a Paediatrician....


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

I know an old bloke that used to run a servo, he's retired with MS now... Anyway his name was Miles Long. Not one person who knew him realised how ironic it was until I heard someone speak his full name (I used to call him longy) and I lol'd


----------



## shell477 (May 31, 2011)

I struggle to believe many of these, but they are probably, sadly, true. 

"I worked with a guy by the name of Hardik Ramandeep."

Surely you jest??


----------



## holdenman_89 (May 31, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> i knew a boy at school called Ben Dover



really? every one used to make jokes with that name when we had substitutes lmao.

there is a guy at my work his name is Long....i dont know his last name.


----------



## Trench (May 31, 2011)

My mum likes different names so here is a list of my brothers and sisters names going from oldest to youngest and all of it true.
Trench (thats me) 
Mac
Jethro
Ben
Elijah
Ivanna
Ayrenee
Gideon
and Hanneke
and like I said all of it true


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 31, 2011)

there's a guy on the Simpsons credits thats funny,

utit choomuang 

try saying the guys last name, tehehehe


----------



## CentralianKing (May 31, 2011)

I knew a girl called Theresa, found out later her name was Green, funny thing is she changed it to Green as that was her step-fathers last name and he basically raised her???


----------



## fugawi (May 31, 2011)

As you can see my monica is fugawi. If you dont get it then it is aboriginal for lost. Was in the middle of creating a business called Fugawi 4wd tours. We were going to sell t/shirts and hats with "We're the Fugawi".


----------



## bigfella77 (May 31, 2011)

Know of a few good knick names though, there was a guy called ringworm and a girl called rust because she would get into anyones car.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 31, 2011)

shell477 said:


> I struggle to believe many of these, but they are probably, sadly, true.
> 
> "I worked with a guy by the name of Hardik Ramandeep."
> 
> Surely you jest??


 
Indeed I do not madame, said fellow was originally from the sub-continent and was assured by the man himself that Hardik was a common monicker from his native land.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 31, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> i knew a boy at school called Ben Dover


 My son went to school with someone by that name as well.

When I was a kid I knew an old lady whos name was Violet Plant, her sister was Rose Plant and the other sister was Lily Plant and she married a Mr Bush.


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 31, 2011)

I met a man called Richard Head  Seriously... Richard Head. There's also some people at school who have really unfortunate names. I'm not going to say it here, because if they find out I will be killed, but if anyone wants to know, just PM me


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 31, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> I met a man called Richard Head  Seriously... Richard Head. There's also some people at school who have really unfortunate names. I'm not going to say it here, because if they find out I will be killed, but if anyone wants to know, just PM me


My Art Teacher in grade 8 was named Richard Head LOL no doubt you all get what the students called him ;-)


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 31, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> I met a man called Richard Head  Seriously... Richard Head. There's also some people at school who have really unfortunate names. I'm not going to say it here, because if they find out I will be killed, but if anyone wants to know, just PM me



Just beat me to it. Fair Dinkum I don't know if the same guy, but I had to be serious when I met him as it was at work & I was on his property.


----------



## Juz92 (May 31, 2011)

There was a chinese exchange student at school called "Long Wang". I laughed so hard when I found out


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 31, 2011)

fugawi said:


> As you can see my monica is fugawi. If you dont get it then it is aboriginal for lost. Was in the middle of creating a business called Fugawi 4wd tours. We were going to sell t/shirts and hats with "We're the Fugawi".



That is a good insight into your monica, I never realised that, & thought that maybe you where Kiwi.
Good laugh & sometimes I wonder too where the fugawi!!!


----------



## damian83 (May 31, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> went to school with a guy called wayne kerr


 
just as bad as a guy i work with wayne carter, say that fast over and over


----------



## AirCooled (May 31, 2011)

Travisty said:


> I went to school with a bloke called Michael Hunt who prefered Mike and was called to the office one day as Mike Hunt


- *Mike Hunts* Wholesale Cars has been servicing the people of *Brisbane *for 10 years.
-I work with a guy B.Ong


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Know of a few good knick names though, there was a guy called ringworm and a girl called rust because she would get into anyones car.


 
Nick names are funny, one of my teachers husbands had a mate with one arm shorter than the other, everyone called him Clock.


----------



## Defective (May 31, 2011)

at my vollie work we have a guy called charlie brown...i asked if he drew the cartoon peanuts but he doesn't, he does have a pic of charlie brown on his door though


----------



## Torah (May 31, 2011)

went to primary school with a kid named Jack Russell and even as a kid thought geeezus how could his parents name him that , and my high school math teacher was Mrs B. Cross and she was ...

and cant believe I forgot Lucinda Hanus say that fast lol


----------



## bigfella77 (May 31, 2011)

Dubbed a guy at work "PASSION FINGERS' coz everything he touched he f##ked.


----------



## longqi (May 31, 2011)

There is/was a very good doctor at St Vincents Hospital in Darlinghurst

Name was a bit unfortunate

"Calling Dr Death; Please attend casualty We have patients going into trauma on hearing your name""


----------



## Defective (May 31, 2011)

my yr 8 music teacher was mrs. Cox...we all called her mrs. cocks


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

Lambert said:


> my yr 8 music teacher was mrs. Cox...we all called her mrs. cocks


 
How did you differentiate between the two when saying it out loud?


----------



## holdenman_89 (May 31, 2011)

just remembered, my high school english teacher Mr. Wright he was so cool and Deputy principal was Miss. Splatt and if i can remember correctly my Health teacher was also named Miss. Cox


----------



## shell477 (May 31, 2011)

well what about mr dickinson. break that name down to smaller pieces...


----------



## Defective (May 31, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> How did you differentiate between the two when saying it out loud?


 
lol, we just use to say 'miss...' because if you said her last name the class would break into hysterics, you just couldn't keep a straight face


----------



## ekipkcorb (May 31, 2011)

did work at a house once and the clients name was phil apenis (a.pen.ess). also knew a dude that had a son with the middle name danger


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

ekipkcorb said:


> did work at a house once and the clients name was phil apenis (a.pen.ess). also knew a dude that had a son with the middle name danger


 
Was his first name Austin, by any chance?


----------



## ekipkcorb (Jun 1, 2011)

nah mate sean


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

ekipkcorb said:


> nah mate sean


 
Yeah mate, didn't think it was Austin. Austin Powers' middle name is Danger


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh and another one! *My friends' dentist is called Dr Chew*. I laughed so hard when I found out


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> Oh and another one! *My friends' dentist is called Dr Chew*. I laughed so hard when I found out


That is hilarious.....still cracking me up LOL


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jun 2, 2011)

LOL  There is a real estate agent down the south coast called "Dick Payne". Now - _that_ is unfortunate!!

If you don't believe me - Dick Payne First National - Gerringong Real Estate, Gerringong? | ?Gerroa? | ?Werri Beach? | ?Kiama? | ?Meroo Meadow


----------



## Kyro (Jun 2, 2011)

A local Dr has the unfortunate name of Dr Horniblow & I went to school with a girl named Kerry Hunt:lol:


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jun 2, 2011)

Kyro said:


> *A local Dr has the unfortunate name of Dr Horniblow* & I went to school with a girl named Kerry Hunt:lol:


 
Wow! No way! Seriously??!!! Horniblow??? Ba ha ha ha ha ah ah!!!!


----------



## Kyro (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah i'm serious, I don't see her because I can't keep a straight face:lol:


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 2, 2011)

i work on the phones and speak with a lot of customers and spoke with one called mr william W williams.... no idea what his parents were thinking...


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jun 2, 2011)

sammie-leigh said:


> i work on the phones and speak with a lot of customers and spoke with one called mr william W williams.... no idea what his parents were thinking...


 
I've met a Donald McDonald. Maybe they're cousins?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

sammie-leigh said:


> i work on the phones and speak with a lot of customers and spoke with one called mr william W williams.... no idea what his parents were thinking...


Curious, I wonder if he was William William Williams LOL



LullabyLizard said:


> I've met a Donald McDonald. Maybe they're cousins?


You are a funny Bunny LOL.......


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 2, 2011)

i have a friend who went to school with a gregory gregory...perhaps they are all related

what i don't understand, is when a baby is born, what is the thought process that is going through the parents head? "wow, what a cutey, he looks like he deserves to have his first name the same as his last name, we shall call him william williams" 

or "i'm pretty hungry at the moment, mmm apple...you shall be named apple, because thats my favourite fruit"


----------



## holdenman_89 (Jun 2, 2011)

sammie-leigh said:


> i have a friend who went to school with a gregory gregory...perhaps they are all related
> 
> what i don't understand, is when a baby is born, what is the thought process that is going through the parents head? "wow, what a cutey, he looks like he deserves to have his first name the same as his last name, we shall call him william williams"
> 
> or "i'm pretty hungry at the moment, mmm apple...you shall be named apple, because thats my favourite fruit"



maybe he was Turkish? i had a mate his name was nyazi nyazi, i asked him about it and he said its a turkish thing...still funny


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 2, 2011)

holdenman_89 said:


> maybe he was Turkish? i had a mate his name was nyazi nyazi, i asked him about it and he said its a turkish thing...still funny



BIZARRE!....that is really all i have to say to it...i just don't understand why anyone would name their kid with the same first name as their last name...because its easy to remember? just incase they forget the name of their child? what happens if they have more then one?


----------



## Defective (Jun 2, 2011)

there's a dr. David David


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 2, 2011)

I used to work for an academic publishing company, and my favourites among the names that cropped up there were Joan Squelch, Wynand Der Koch (we always said it sounded like a recipe for a good night in...), Constant Mews, and a Prof Will Breed, who I believe worked in the field of reproductive research. In Cooktown, according to a friend of mine whose family live there, there is an octogenarian quarry owner who predates the Flintstones with the apt name of Barney Rubble. The local dentist is Dr Herpes, which is apparently an old Dutch name. He insists it's pronounced "Herps", and everyone pronounces it like that, because he's the only dentist within two hours' drive of the town. There is also a woman whose name is Helen Wheels.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

there's an ortho in adelaide called "Dr. Graves"

it's just sorta eery since people are already edgy when at the ortho haha



Red-Ink said:


> I worked with a guy by the name of Hardik Ramandeep.


 
a boy in my primary school was called Hardik!


----------

